# Brand New to TRT



## Jymjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Whats up guys!

i have been cycling and going through pct the last couple years. I have about 5 cycles behind me with great success, however i hate the up and down rollercoaster of pct and hormones bouncing back and extended recovery time. 
All that shit sucks, for me personally, and a few buddies of mine have suggested trt, blast and cruise. I will not be going through a clinic, just using my source for the neccessities.
it is obviously a huge commitment to permanently go on trt but i think the benefits should outweigh the negative.
i am 30yo, so well aware of what im getting myself into, but would like any advice/suggestions/do’s or dont’s.. anyone elses experiences. Just trying to educate myself and make sure im not missing anything here.
preciate it in advance


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 1, 2019)

Just make sure you have a large stock of everything you need on hand.  You don't want to get caught short.  No source lasts forever.

Personally, I would try to get a script for TRT from your doc.  Then you always know you will be able to get your TRT.  And you will be able to travel with it.

Finally make sure you know how to read your blood work (and run blood work) so you can get dialed in


----------



## snake (Jan 1, 2019)

Well if your looking to educate yourself, you could start with your definition of TRT. LOL But you're doing the right thing by checking it all out first before such a big commitment; good for you. If you go down this road on your own, we are here for you but you need to be on top of your bloodwork yourself.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Ill talk you through how I dialed mine in on my own after leaving the clinic. Only thing youll really need to school up on is the hcg to keep some swimmers.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for the response guys.
i guess my “definition” of trt is more of a permanent cruise between cycles.
glad to have you nearby Gadawg, i learned how to cycle from guys who had done it before me, i will take the same instruction from you when it comes to proper trt.
blood work is not something i am 100% confident with but im sure if i spend a little time looking at some other threads and google searches i can gather some pretty solid information.
what would be some possible negative side effects of going on trt?


----------



## snake (Jan 1, 2019)

Jymjunkie said:


> blood work is not something i am 100% confident with but im sure if i spend a little time looking at some other threads and google searches i can gather some pretty solid information.
> what would be some possible negative side effects of going on trt?



Get your own blood work done if you don't live in a Communist state. Side effects of TRT when TRT is used properly and for the right reasons, is almost nothing. You'll hear the, "Cant have kid" things but if that is or becomes important, there's a good chance with some work, you'll hit paydirt.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

A buddy of mine gave me a website where i can pay online and just go to a lab and get the bloodwork done for fairly cheap.
my biggest concern is that i dont have insurance so i literally pay out of pocket for everything..another reason why i have not visited a trt clinic.


----------



## Jin (Jan 1, 2019)

I didn’t think clinics accepted insurance.  

Educate me, people.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> I didn’t think clinics accepted insurance.
> 
> Educate me, people.



In my understanding, it is a out-of-pocket deal only.


----------



## Jymjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

Good to know! Makes me feel a little better if the rest of you guys are paying out of pocket with me :beaten:
i think overall assuming i am doing everything correctly and bloodwork looks good, should be something i can manage and control without a clinic.
again im just looking for any advice since im
nubi in this area and always open to suggestions.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> I didn’t think clinics accepted insurance.
> 
> Educate me, people.



My original HRT clinic accepted my insurance, but the benefits were a joke.  Let's put it this way, Defy out of pocket is cheaper than the local HRT clinic with insurance, if that tells you anything.

EDIT:  Back then, the local HRT clinic had a "cash price" of $60 per visit, labs included.  My insurance copay ranged from $45 to $145 per visit, depending on what was done.  Let's put it this way, $45 visits were NOT the norm as that was essentially the charge for going over the labs with me.  $70 per week was my normal out of pocket with $145 being the out of pocket cost for the blood draw and lab fees.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 1, 2019)

My first TRT was prescribed. My cost of copays were more pricey than going on my own and my insurance limited my meds so I always fell without for a week or so.  Much cheaper and easier on my own and I just keep plenty on hand to cover my cruise and blasts. Labs are cheap and mandatory to see where you are health wise. Good luck!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Dude, my levels werent low enough to go through a real doc. They certainly would be now if I bottomed out and I know of a very liberal doc nearby that understands all about AAS. Ill go get a script eventually, but if I bottom out my test now, Im gonna be an emotional wreck so theres no chance of doing that until I have some more time sober. 

I started at the clinic across the street from you and they charge $250 a month. I studied this stuff for a long time and it took me three years of shitty blood tests to finally jump on it. And then AAS. 

All you really want to watch for on your blood tests are Total and free test, SHBG, Estrogen, Cholesterol and Triglycerides, PSA, hematocrit, and RBC.  Blood pressure too but that seems to be related entirely to estro

My cholesterol dropped by about 100 points on trt and my triglycerides by almost half. Low T is phucking terrible for you. 

If youre trying to figure out a dose "for life", you want to highest amount you can use without needing ancillaries. I can run 200mg with no adex without issue. Probably could run higher really but 200 mg is plenty and it keeps be in normal physiologic range. Id say start there and do bloodwork through privatemdlabs after 6 weeks of your trt dose and let's look at em.  

I dont know enough about hcg to know the best dosages but I think if you run it every ten weeks for about ten days, youll keep your nuts from shrinking and shutting down in the long term. 

Just always keep a couple extra vials of test on hand (cuz you never know) and this will become simple. In the long term, Id want to run bloods near the middle of your cruises and blasts just to know and keep hematocrit from jumping up to dangerous places.


----------



## Jin (Jan 1, 2019)

Hcg 250iu 2x/wk to maintain better fertility 

Gadawd is correct: you want the highest dose without ancillaries. However, some guys don’t need an ai on 400mg/wk. 

For true trt your test levels don’t need to go above 1000 in the trough IMO. That’s more than a replacement dose but it is reasonable.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 1, 2019)

Research dr. Crisler, he has the best hcg protocol and this is his old one that has stood the test of time:

This is how i ran mine: TRT ONLY 1 pin of test per week

Monday: 200 mlg test cyp, 

Wed: 1 mlg anastrozole

Friday: 250 iu hcg 
(Might be less or more depending on blood work, testicle fullness, and or estrogen levels, or honestly bitchyness)

Sunday: 250 iu hcg
(Read above)

If ur estrogen gets out of wack back off the amounts of hcg ur pinning, re do bloods 2-4 weeks later and pay attention to ur bitchyness and overall moods and testicle size




So according to Crisler's old version (that i believe worked the best)

U would take ur hcg in 2 phases, weird but amazing

First shot is 2 days before ur test shot IF ur doing ur full test shot all in 1 pin, the 2nd hcg shot is the day before ur test shot

He has changed this to a new protocol but i never changed to it because 

I felt amazing and wore the wife out she hasnt been the same since tbh


----------



## Grego (Jan 5, 2019)

New to the forum and was interested in this thread. Been on trt since 40 I’m 60 now. I think all the concerns have been covered as far a blood work goes. If you are in this forever you will need to watch the condition of your prostate. As me it is not if it is when you end up with issues. It is bad enough when you are late 70s early 80s but you don’t want to deal with it in your 50s or 60s. The other thing is your red count being elevated. That is another potential side that is a ticking time bomb.
i have been getting my test from my dr. My insurance refuses more than 250 mg eow. It is just enough to get by.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 5, 2019)

Grego said:


> New to the forum and was interested in this thread. Been on trt since 40 I’m 60 now. I think all the concerns have been covered as far a blood work goes. If you are in this forever you will need to watch the condition of your prostate. As me it is not if it is when you end up with issues. It is bad enough when you are late 70s early 80s but you don’t want to deal with it in your 50s or 60s. The other thing is your red count being elevated. That is another potential side that is a ticking time bomb.
> i have been getting my test from my dr. My insurance refuses more than 250 mg eow. It is just enough to get by.



Start you’re own thread...you’ll get more responses


----------



## burtle1987 (Feb 3, 2019)

What did you end up doing OP ?


----------

